# Favorite 80's Movie



## izzy (Oct 1, 2005)

My personal favorites.

-Better Off Dead
-Ferris Buellers Day Off
-Sixteen Candles

I'll post more as this thread gets rolling, I am out of it right now.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 1, 2005)

"Baby Boom".


----------



## martryn (Oct 1, 2005)

You guys should join the "Flicks of the 80's" FC.  Great one to join.  And I don't know if I have a favorite.  Maybe... Conan the Barbarian?  Maybe Platoon?  Maybe Blade Runner?


----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah, I can't believe I abandoned my own beloved 80's flicks FC! 

Anyway, here are my favorites:

- Dirty Dancing
- The Breakfast Club
- Goonies
- Ferris Beuller's Day Off
- Sixteen Candles

That's all I can think of at the moment...


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 1, 2005)

- Porky's [I think it was 80's]
- Naked Gun


----------



## Gooba (Oct 1, 2005)

TheChoji said:
			
		

> -Evil Dead (1 and 2)


You are awesome, I completely agree.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2005)

Goonies
Conan the Barbarian
Evil Dead 1 & 2
Nightmare on Elm Street, so many memories...

The 80's were so long ago, I don't remember most of the movies from then, and unlike some people here, I actually watched them in the 80's...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow, I love the 80s. So far I have to say 

- Ferris Beuller's Day Off
- The Breakfast Club
- Revenge of the Nerds

Theres some more but I cant remember them. Thats one reason why I love "I love the 80s"


----------



## Nodoordonotthereisnotry (Oct 7, 2005)

Star Wars Episode V:the Empire Strikes Back


----------



## UltraSynaptic SeizureNinja (Oct 8, 2005)

Nodoordonotthereisnotry said:
			
		

> Star Wars Episode V:the Empire Strikes Back



Hell yeah!

I'd have to say that Evil Dead 1&2 are in a close second.


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Oct 9, 2005)

^ I agree with those who said Evil Dead. Another I thoroughly enjoy is The Labyrinth. What a freakin' crazy ass movie.


----------



## narutorulez (Oct 10, 2005)

The Lost Boys!


----------



## Dark Schneider (Oct 13, 2005)

The fact is, the 80's was filled with a myriad amount of worthy movies. It's sad that movies nowadays lack a little thing called originality and plot.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 13, 2005)

_Back to the Future_ trilogy
_Ferris Bueller's Day Off_
_The Breakfast Club_
_Nightmare on Elm Street flicks_

but uh, why hasn't anyone mentioned the Back to the Future movies? Those were good, no? Also, wasn't the Terminator made in the 80s? That was a good movie, too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2005)

I loved The Secret to my success...(Michael J. Fox..working his way to the top of the coporate ladder in more than one way, lol) 

and the Breakfast Club 



OMFG..how can I forget the *Back to the Future* Movies 

I espcially loved part 2 and the hover board scene..*still waiting for his hover board*


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 14, 2005)

star wars V 
indiana jones
aliens (2)
ran
die hard
back to the future


----------



## Scared Link (Oct 14, 2005)

The Empire strikes back! Seriously how can u not like this movie?


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Oct 18, 2005)

Nightmare on elm street


----------



## cloin (Oct 18, 2005)

*Blade Runner*, best 80s movie hands down.  Scratch that, best movie period.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2005)

I must say *Akira*.....


----------



## kage_konoha (Nov 13, 2005)

Indiana jones triolgy
Revenge of the Nerds
DIE HARD! ( I think this movie was in the 90's)


----------



## Encronian (Nov 15, 2005)

these are my favorites:
Ferris beuler's day off
Lethal weapon (the first one)
and
Better off dead (TWO DOLLARS)


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 15, 2005)

*my favorites:*
The Thing
Conan the Destroyer
Conan the Barbarian
Predator
Freddy's Elm Street series
Twins
Akira
Big Trouble in China Town
Raging Bull
Back to The Future
Die Hard
Gandhi
Scarface
Rain Man
Over the Top
Rambo I/II/III
Cobra
Tango & Cash
The Shining
Victory
Lethal Weapon I/II
Platoon
Blade Runner
Evil Dead I/II

other  I was missed?


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Nov 15, 2005)

1. Ran
2. Empire Strikes Back
3. Rain Man
4. Raiders of the Lost Ark
5. Akira
6. Full Metal Jacket
7. Glory
8. The Thing
9. Platoon
10. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
11. Die Hard
12. Back to the Future
13. The Princess Bride
14. Scarface
15. Return of the Jedi
16. Grave of the Fireflies
17. Temple of Doom
18. Space Mutiny  XD


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 15, 2005)

uncle jafuncle said:
			
		

> 16. Grave of the Fireflies


ahh! I forget this movie in made by Hayao Miyazaki... it's pretty sad to made me crying... yes! that's favorite too...


----------



## Aeon (Nov 19, 2005)

Back to the Future
Return of the Jedi
Ferris Beuller's Day Off
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Nov 19, 2005)

All Indiana jones!,Conan the barbarian (first one with the snake guy),Goonies,...


----------



## Sawako (Nov 19, 2005)

I haven't watched a lot of movies from the 80s.

I have watched Sixteen Candles and Akira though. I love those movies.


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 19, 2005)

back to the future
star wars return of the jedi
indiana jones
akira
ran
(i prolly forgot so much good others i saw)


----------



## nigggs (Nov 19, 2005)

there's to much for me to list, i pretty much remember most the movies mentioned already, but no one has mentioned...

*Police acadamy!* classic movie.


----------

